# Execution Midnight Commander Mac OS X



## predator (6 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai installé midnight commander version mac os x (mc sous linux) l'installation a reussi, mais je n'arrive pas a l'executer. Dois-je faire autre chose avant sous os x pour pouvoir le lancer?
Fink il est déjà installé comme X11 aussi.
Je pense que j'ai un problème de configuration et des liens.
D'autres part finder ne m'affiche pas les repertoires où il a été installé, que j'ai trouvé en faisant recherche avec finder.

POURRIEZ VOUS M' AIDER S'IL VOUS PLAIT ???

MERCI beaucoup
predator


----------



## Thierry6 (7 Décembre 2005)

peut être tout simplement la même chose que préconisé là : 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=120833

si ça ne suffit pas, fait "Package info" sous Finkcommander (GUI de Fink), parfois il y a quelques instructions pour le lancement.


----------

